# Topics > Arts > Music >  Kena.AI, AI music app for practice, search & composition, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - kena.ai

twitter.com/kena_ai

linkedin.com/company/kena-ai

Founder - Preetham Vishwanatha

----------


## Airicist

"Startup Kena·ai is creating an AI ‘personal music teacher’"

August 28, 2019

----------

